# Threading a bobbin



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm just beginning to tie again after many years of just fishing with a spinning outfit. I'm going cross eyed trying to get thread down the tube on my bobbin. Are there any tricks I should know about?


----------



## BigBadBrad (Feb 10, 2012)

A bobbin threader. Haha.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

BigBadBrad said:


> A bobbin threader. Haha.


Funny, but I don't have anything that would help and ordering will take way too long. I thought about a piece of very thin wire and making something myself.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Pull about a foot of thread off the spool and just get about an inch started into the bobbin. Then suck in a good breath on the bobbin and the thread will pull through. You can also buy a bobbin threader which is nothing other than s loop of very thin wire with a handle. You push the loop into the tip and through the bobbin tube and put the thread into the loop as it exits the tube and then pull the thread through the tube.


----------



## BigBadBrad (Feb 10, 2012)

Star1pup said:


> Funny, but I don't have anything that would help and ordering will take way too long. I thought about a piece of very thin wire and making something myself.


Yeah, you can say it, I'm a smartass. Thin wire would be good, put a loop on the end and shove it down through the tube, put the thread through the loop and pull up through the tube..


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Shortdrift said:


> Pull about a foot of thread off the spool and just get about an inch started into the bobbin. Then suck in a good breath on the bobbin and the thread will pull through.


That's what I do.

I've made my own bobbin threaders with mono and wire before but I'm lazy and just find it easier/more convenient to use the sucking method lol


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

www.cabelas.com/BobbinThreaders


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Shortdrift and fishinick have it right. No tools required.


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

I use a bobbin threader that I made from a piece of copper wire .
Just a single strand about 6" folded in half .
My eyesight is crap too


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

Go to Target, Walmart ect and go to the toothbrushes. Get some of the extra long dental floss loops. Works just the same as a bobbin threader. its the same cost as one or two commercial bobbin threaders except you get about 50-100 of them.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Shortdrift said:


> Pull about a foot of thread off the spool and just get about an inch started into the bobbin. Then suck in a good breath on the bobbin and the thread will pull through.


Hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> Pull about a foot of thread off the spool and just get about an inch started into the bobbin. Then suck in a good breath on the bobbin and the thread will pull through. You can also buy a bobbin threader which is nothing other than s loop of very thin wire with a handle. You push the loop into the tip and through the bobbin tube and put the thread into the loop as it exits the tube and then pull the thread through the tube.


Thanks! It worked fine for me and it was free. Nothing to buy or send for.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I had no idea there were so many bobbin suckers around here. 

I use a threader. I can't imagine how it would look to someone if they walked in and saw me sucking on a bobbin, so just to be safe, I use the threader I bought about 15 years ago when I got my first vise.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

crkwader said:


> Go to Target, Walmart ect and go to the toothbrushes. Get some of the extra long dental floss loops. Works just the same as a bobbin threader. its the same cost as one or two commercial bobbin threaders except you get about 50-100 of them.


Thats what I use also plus it won't damage the inside of some fragile bobbins with the inserts in them. I used to use the folded over wire until I damaged 2 then I just stopped using them until I got the floss loops. 

Works very good for pulling round silicone legs thru popper bodies also.


----------

